# coffee garcon/ merol ME710



## tonyc (Jul 18, 2014)

had this for 3 weeks worked great!, left in standby mode overnight led would not light,4 days later it came on by itself,now just grinds and makes cup after cup only way to stop is to pull plug!, thought it was recalibrating but after about 20 cycles no response from the touch controls,its not beeping fault now ,any ideas?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

tonyc said:


> had this for 3 weeks worked great!, left in standby mode overnight led would not light,4 days later it came on by itself,now just grinds and makes cup after cup only way to stop is to pull plug!, thought it was recalibrating but after about 20 cycles no response from the touch controls,its not beeping fault now ,any ideas?


What on earth is this machine some type of bean to cup one? I've never heard of them before now. Most members of the forum use a separate machine and grinder so apart from a few espresso machine engineers who are members here, there is very little expertise about this type of machine. Hopefully one of them will see the thread and respond to it.


----------



## tonyc (Jul 18, 2014)

Charliej said:


> What on earth is this machine some type of bean to cup one? I've never heard of them before now. Most members of the forum use a separate machine and grinder so apart from a few espresso machine engineers who are members here, there is very little expertise about this type of machine. Hopefully one of them will see the thread and respond to it.


 guess you need to wake up and smell the coffee lol! thanks for reading lets hope


----------

